# négation + pas plus que X



## CarotteXU

Bonsoir tout le monde!
Que veut dire "pas plus que" comme conjonction de subordination?
Pourriez-vous me donner une phrase comme exemple?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
dans un exemple comme :
Il ne lit pas les journaux, pas plus qu'il n'écoute la radio
l'équivalent serait:
Il ne lit pas les journaux, ni n'écoute la radio


----------



## SAIP0

Bonjour,

alors que je vois le sens général de "pas plus que", je voudrais me rassurer que je comprends cette tournure dans le contexte suivant:

"Ce choix de procédure implique déjà que, *pas plus que* le genre n'est en lui-même ni purement discursif ni purement historique, la question de l'origine systématique des genres ne saurait se maintenir dans la pure abstraction."

D'après ce que je comprends: le genre n'est en lui-même ni purement discursif ni purement historique *de même que* la question de l'origine systématique des genres ne saurait se maintenir dans la pure abstraction.

Est-ce que j'ai raison?

Merci en avance pour vos réponses.

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## Comtois

Oui, c'est bien cela : pas plus le second que le premier. La question... n'est _pas plus_ purement abstraite _que _le genre n'est purement discursif ou historique.


----------



## PHOIBI

"Pas plus que l’on n’enterre ses morts, on ne perd de vue les…."
Bonjour à tous! Pourriez-vous me dire si dans cette phrase les "ne" du premier et du deuxième verbe sont des "ne" explétifs ou ceux de la négation. Je dois avouer que la syntaxe m'a confondue. Est-ce que cela signifie: "comme on enterre ses morts, de la même façon on perd de vue les..." 
Ou le contraire?: "comme si on n'enterrait pas ses morts, ainsi on ne perd pas de vue les..." 
Ou le premier explétif et l'autre négatif? 
Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## SergueiL

"Pas plus que..." peut se remplacer par "De la même façon que..." ou "De même que..."
Pour comprendre, je crois qu'il faut élargir le contexte et au moins compléter la phrase.


----------



## PHOIBI

Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse et pour l'explication ("de la même façon..").
"Pas plus que l’on *n’*enterre ses morts dans les marécages, on *ne* perd de vue les personnes sans visage" (malheureusement, c'est un peu longue histoire le contexte de ce texte). Pour vous, serait-ce clair que les deux "ne" ne peuvent être qu'explétifs, selon la morphosyntaxe du français? Par exemple, car on peut omettre le "pas" seulement avec certains verbes (pouvoir, cesser, etc) dont les verbes ci-dessus ne font pas partie? Car, je me demade, l'auteur veut dire "on perd de vue" ou "on ne perd pas de vue" ces personnes? Si le "ne" peut être seulement explétif, alors, c'est l'affirmation (on perd), qu'il entend. Merci encore!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Phoibi.

Si je ne me trompe pas en reformulant, il s'agit de deux vraies négations : _on n’enterre pas ses morts dans les marécages, pas davantage ne perd-on de vue les personnes sans visage_. Sans du tout l'avoir cherché, ça rime presque ! Cette façon de reformuler montre bien qu'il s'agit de deux phrases en parallèle : non pas double négation, mais deux négations l'une à côté de l'autre, ce qui explique bien la construction commençant par _pas plus que. 

_Autre reformulation qui revient au même :_ on ne perd pas de vue les personnes sans visage, pas plus qu'on n'enterre ses morts dans les marécages. _Mais cette construction me semble faire perdre de la force à cette pensée, je reprendrais un peu : _on ne perd jamais de vue les personnes sans visage, pas plus qu'on n'enterre un seul mort dans les marécages_.


----------



## SergueiL

La locution conjonctive "pas plus que" relie toujours deux propositions négatives. A la différence de "de la même façon que..." ou "de même que..." que j'avais proposées. Les deux "ne" ne sont pas explétifs et ne peuvent être supprimés.


----------



## PHOIBI

Merci encore pour votre intérêt et vos suggestions, SergueiL et Logospreference-1. 
Ainsi, je retiens le sens suivant? :
Pas plus que l’on n’enterre ses morts dans les marécages, on ne perd pas de vue les personnes sans visage. De la même façon que l'on n' enterre pas ses morts dans les marécages, on ne perd pas de vue les personnes sans visage.
C'est bon?


----------



## SergueiL

Oui, c'est bien comme cela qu'il faut comprendre cette phrase.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,

je peux comprendre qu'il s'agit de deux négations distinctes, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi les deux "pas" sont omis (et je pense que c'est la cause de la méprise de PHOBI).

Merci d'avance de m'éclairer !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Anna.

_Pas __plus que_ sert à la fois de négation (_ne... pas_) dans les deux phrases et de comparatif (_plus que_, avec le sens de _de même que_) entre les deux phrases, et dans chaque phrase le _ne_ négatif suffit à rappeler _pas_ :

Partons des deux phrases juxtaposées, c'est-à-dire mises l'une à côté de l'autre :
(1) On _n'_enterre _pas_ ses morts dans les marécages ; (2) on _ne_ perd _pas_ de vue les personnes sans visage.
Ajoutons le comparatif _de même que_ :
_De même qu'_on _n'_enterre _pas_ ses morts dans les marécages, on _ne_ perd _pas_ de vue les personnes sans visage.

Si l'on utilise _pas __plus que_, il remplace à la fois les deux _pas_ et _de même que_ :
_Pas__ plus qu'_on _n'_enterre ses morts dans les marécages, on _ne_ perd de vue les personnes sans visage.

On aurait pu garder le deuxième _pas_, et considérer que le premier est passé dans _pas_ _plus que_ (et l'on comprend peut-être mieux en expliquant de cette façon) :
_Pas__ plus qu'_on _n'_enterre ses morts dans les marécages, on _ne_ perd _pas_ de vue les personnes sans visage.
Sans rien toucher au sens on peut supprimer le deuxième _pas_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Logos pour votre explication aussi détaillée et claire !

Donc pour une phrase comprenant deux subordonnées, on peut supprimer les "pas". Alors je me demande si c'est aussi le cas pour une phrase simple ? Par ex :

_Les BD ne suffisent pas plus que les romans à me détendre.
Pas plus que les romans, les BD ne suffisent pas à me détendre._

Ces deux phrases sont-elles toutes correctes ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Les BD ne suffisent pas plus que les romans à me détendre. 
Pas plus que les romans, les BD ne suffisent pas à me détendre _: je ne sais pas comment répondre, car d'un côté on peut considérer que dans la première partie (avant la virgule) _ne suffisent à me détendre_ est sous entendu, ce qui ferait bien deux phases juxtaposées, et d'un autre côté, si l'on considère qu'il n'y a qu'une seule phrase, le deuxième _pas_ est de trop : il n'en faut qu'un seul par phrase.


----------



## PHOIBI

Des explications toujours claires et si soignées, qui nous aident tellement!  Encore une fois mes remerciements pour la suite de la discussion qui m'a fait encore plus comprendre et consolider ce point grammatical.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord Logos. Pourtant je suis tombée sur un autre fil, où il semble y avoir une contradiction, parce qu'il y a deux "pas" dans la phrase de Lezert... Pourriez-vous y jeter un coup d'oeil ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour mon explication au message #10, je suis parti de deux phrases juxtaposées, en entendant par phrase la structure _sujet, verbe conjugué, complément(s)_. J'aurais dû dire exactement dans mon message #12 qu'il ne faut pas plus d'un _pas_ par phrase juxtaposée, autrement dit par verbe conjugué. Dans la phrase de Lezert, composée, si vous voulez, de deux « phrases juxtaposées », avec chacune un verbe conjugué, il y a bien un seul _pas_ par verbe conjugué.

Dans ma proposition à la fin de mon message #10  _ «_ _  p__as__ plus qu'_on _n'_enterre ses morts dans les marécages, on _ne_ perd _pas_ de vue les personnes sans visage », on peut renverser l'ordre et aboutir exactement à la même construction que dans la proposition de Lezert : _« _on _ne_ perd _pas_ de vue les personnes sans visage, _ p__as__ plus qu'_on _n'_enterre ses morts dans les marécages ».


----------



## Deslandes

Je ne comprends pas la signification de « pas plus que » dans cet extrait ci-dessous : 

« Sur le terrain, on ne devient pas Parisien en apprenant par coeur les livres de Lorant Deutsch et l’intégrale des éditions Parigramme. *Pas plus qu’*en appliquant à la règle les leçons de style assénées par des gourous inconnus et publiées à longueurs de manuels hipstérisants concernant douze personnes. »

Cela veut dire quoi dans ce contexte ? Est-elle équivalente à « pas non plus » ? 

Merci.


----------



## HerbertX

On ne devient pas Parisien si on apprend par coeur les livres..... *Et on ne devient pas non plus *Parisien si on applique......

Tu as donc bien vu le sens


----------



## annie21

J'ai aussi une question sur pas plus que.
Dans le contexte suivant:
La plupart des filles que je courtisais se lassaient vite de ma retenue. Certaines doutaient de mon hétérosexualité. D'autres me supposaient impuissant. Pas plus que moi, elles ne soupçonnaient les causes de la secrète angoisse qui m'étreignait lorsque je me trouvais en situation de franchir le premier pas. (extrait du roman fanfan)

Ici, est-ce que pas plus que moi signifie, moi non plus? Mais c'est un peu étrange.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ce que cela signifie. À ce moment du récit, le narrateur lui-même ne connaît pas non plus les causes de l'angoisse qui l'étreint.


----------



## Javo_el_gato

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais votre confirmation s'il vous plaît:

Affabule-t-il ce professeur à la langue si bien pendue ? Pas plus qu’il ne déblatère ni ne pérore ! Si Bernard Cerquiglini fait sonner le français c’est pour en mieux dévoiler les arcanes.

Cela veut dire _Il ne affabule_ _ni déblatère ni ne pérore_? C'est cela? Je ne comprends pas très bien le lien entre la question et l'exclamation suivante.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## MickaelV

Si la dernière phrase était absente, cela pourrait vouloir dire qu'il affabule, déblatère et pérore tout à la fois; ou bien qu'il ne fait aucun des trois.
Dans tous les cas, il fait autant les trois, et la dernière phrase semble indiquer que B. Cerquiglini est sérieux, donc vous avez raison: il n'affabule pas, il ne déblatère pas, il ne pérore pas.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, avec _*ni*_ dans la réponse commençant par _pas plus que_, un seul sens est possible, le sens négatif :
(1)_ Affabule-t-il ce professeur à la langue si bien pendue ? (*Non*,) pas plus qu’il ne déblatère *ni* ne pérore !
_
Pour que les deux sens, le positif et le négatif, soient possibles, on est à mon avis obligé de remplacer _*ni*_ par _*ou*_ :
(2a)_ Affabule-t-il ce professeur à la langue si bien pendue ? (*Oui, mais*) pas plus qu’il ne déblatère *ou* ne pérore !_
(2b)_ Affabule-t-il ce professeur à la langue si bien pendue ? (*Non*,) pas plus qu’il ne déblatère *ou* ne pérore !_


----------



## Logospreference-1

La réponse, qui est la partie commençant par _pas plus que_, revient à dire :


> _il _(a)_* ne* serait _(b)_* pas plus* vrai de dire que ce professeur affabule _(c)_* que* de dire qu'il déblatère _(d)_ *ou / ni *de dire qu'il pérore._


_P_our arriver à la construction introduite par_ pas plus que_, 1) la négation_ *ne* _est reportée devant_ déblatère _et devant_ pérore, _2) tout ce qui est en bleu est sous-entendu :


> (b)_* pas plus *_(c)_* qu'*il _(a)_* ne* déblatère _(d)_ *ou*_ */ ni* (a)_ *ne *pérore._


----------



## Lunettes de Manon

Bonjour,

En ce qui concerne cette tournure _pas plus que_, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une relation progressive ou bien comparative entre les deux éléments qu'elle relie? Est-ce que _plus_ possède encore un sens comparatif? 

Un exemple:
_Je n'ai songé un seul instant à oublier vos titres, pas plus qu'à contester vos m_érites.

Cela veut dire que je n'ai jamais songé à oublier vos titres ni à contester vos mérites.
Ou bien: je n'ai jamais songé à oublier vos titres pour ne pas dire de songer à contester vos mérites.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens est comparatif : dans tous ces exemples _plus_ est synonyme de _davantage_.

_Je n'ai pas fait X pas plus que [je n'ai fait] Y_ = Je n'ai pas fait X *et* je n'ai pas non plus fait Y / je n'ai pas davantage fait Y.


----------



## Lunettes de Manon

Bonjour,

Merci énormément pour votre explication.

Si je comprend bien, cels veut dire que le sens de l'expression _ne..ni_ n'est pas vraiment pareil que celui de _pas plus que_. Mais, est-ce que l'on dit _pas davantage que_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Lunettes de Manon said:


> cela veut dire que le sens de l'expression _ne..ni_ n'est pas vraiment pareil que celui de _pas plus que_


Si, si ! 

_Je n'ai pas fait X pas plus que [je n'ai fait] Y = Je n'ai pas fait X *et* je n'ai pas non plus fait Y = Je n'ai pas fait X *et* je n'ai pas davantage fait Y = Je n'ai pas fait X, de la même manière que je n'ai pas fait Y = Je n'ai fait *ni* X *ni *Y._



Lunettes de Manon said:


> Mais, est-ce que l'on dit _pas davantage que_ ?


Oui, par exemple :

_Je n'ai pas songé un seul instant à oublier vos titres, pas davantage que je n'ai pensé à contester vos mérites._


----------

